# how to use gameshark2 v4?



## thegame_rulez (Jan 21, 2005)

hi guys..
i just got gameshark 2 v4 from the net...how do i use it for my ps2 and how do i use it?
is it ok if i burn it in a cd or a dvd and how do i burn it..,
thanx.


----------



## blade_runner (Jan 21, 2005)

This is probably how you shud do it.........

Burn gameshark on a cd-r or dvd-r .........
Pop the vc/dvd in and boot up 
Select the game cheat you want to use 
Use start game with cheats 
Eject the gameshark and pop in your game dvd ! 
This should work if you have a mod-chip installed.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 21, 2005)

If Still Dil Maange More Then Here's Another Guide
Gameshark 2 V3/4/AR MAX:
CD BACKUPS 
1. Boot Gameshark 2 V3 
2. Select the codes you want 
3. Select Start Game 
4. The cd/dvd drive will now eject automatically. 
If you have a version 1-8 ps2 replace the Gameshark 2 V3 with the swap magic cd. 
If you have a version 9/10 ps2 replace the Gameshark 2 V3 with the Swap magic dvd. 
Once you have made the appropriate swap press eject to close the cd/dvd drive and press x. 
5. Once the Swap magic cd/dvd has loaded do the following... 
If you have a version 1-8 ps2 swap the swap magic cd with the cdloader using ea method and press x. 
If you have a version 9/10 ps2 swap the swap magic dvd with the dvdloader using ea method and press x. 
6. Once the cd/dvdloader has loaded press eject and swap the cd/dvdloader with the original cd game and press eject to close. 
7. Wait about 7 seconds and swap the cd original with your cd-r backup and press x. 
8. Your backup will now load with cheats. 

DVD BACKUPS 
1. Boot Gameshark 2 V3 
2. Select the codes you want 
3. Select Start Game 
4. The cd/dvd drive will now eject automatically. 
If you have a version 1-8 ps2 replace the Gameshark 2 V3 with the swap magic cd. 
If you have a version 9/10 ps2 replace the Gameshark 2 V3 with the Swap magic dvd. 
Once you have made the appropriate swap press eject to close the cd/dvd drive and press x. 
5. Once the Swap magic cd/dvd has loaded do the following... 
If you have a version 1-8 ps2 swap the swap magic cd with the cdloader using ea method and press x. 
If you have a version 9/10 ps2 swap the swap magic dvd with the dvdloader using ea method and press x. 
6. Once the cd/dvdloader has loaded press eject and swap the cd/dvdloader with a high toc original such as the swap magic dvd and press eject to close. 
7. Wait about 7 seconds and press x. 
8. Once the screen that says "swap dvdr by ea method" comes up swap the high toc original with your dvd-r backup using ea method and press x. 
9. Your backup will now load with cheats. 

Source Afterdawn Forums


----------



## thegame_rulez (Jan 21, 2005)

well i understood blade runner ka guide but didnt understand afterdawn ka guide..blade ka guide ios simple..can i use it?
also can i burn it in a cd or is it necessary to burn it in a dvd?
its just 50 mb thats why.


woops..sorry ppl.. the compressed was 50 mb..the final image file is 715 mb
shud i burn  the image itself...(its an .img file and a .cue file) or burn the contents in it


----------



## thegame_rulez (Jan 21, 2005)

blade_runner said:
			
		

> This is probably how you shud do it.........
> 
> Burn gameshark on a cd-r or dvd-r .........
> Pop the vc/dvd in and boot up
> ...



ya..i do have a mod chip..but i have one mroe doubt..do i have to do this everytime i want to play a game?
and guys i burn it as a data cd rite?


----------



## blade_runner (Jan 22, 2005)

thegame_rulez said:
			
		

> blade_runner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If u have one the latest mod chips my method shud work since i have booted the ps2reality media player on my friends ps2 the same way. Also cd-rs are supported in the ps2 so there shudn't be any probs. And yeah u will have 2 to do it evertime i guess. 

@allwyn: the afterdawn guide is for ps2 owners who have mod chip that dont boot back-ups and such straightaway.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jan 22, 2005)

Hmmm Now Must Check Out That Part Then...... :roll: 
Lol Thanks anyways


----------



## devraj_967 (Oct 13, 2008)

i have gameshark2 v4 plus MTRIX infinity v1.93 chip installed..... the gameshark cd boots i choose the cheats and go to the strat game option change the gameshark dvd with my backup game dvd, everytime it says can not boot the cd.... need help


----------

